# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چرا دیفرانسیل اینقدر واسم آسونه!!!؟:|

## GUST

سلام
یک سوال داشتم دوستان
من برای دیفرانسیل فقط جزوه معلم رو میخونم که توش تست های مختلف از جمله 94 و .... موجوده 
فصل صفر رو که فقط چند قسمت کوچیکش رو درس داد الان حد و پیوستگیه ! 
اما عجیبه برام   :Yahoo (21):  الان تو حد و پیوستگی فقط راه حل ها طولانیه و اگر نه عین آب خوردن حل میشه و مثل گسسته پیچیدگی نداره ! این طبیعیه  :Yahoo (21): ¿ یا چون من منبع تستم فقط معلمه اینجوریه!!!!؟
مثلا حد ۱ به توان بی نهایت کافیه یکی از پایه کم کنی ضربدر توان کنی  :Yahoo (21):  خب این الان چه سختی داره که آوردنش تست کنکور !!!!!

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام یک سوال داشتم دوستان من برای دیفرانسیل فقط جزوه معلم رو میخونم که توش تست های مختلف از جمله 94 و .... موجوده  فصل صفر رو که فقط چند قسمت کوچیکش رو درس داد الان حد و پیوستگیه !  اما عجیبه برام   الان تو حد و پیوستگی فقط راه حل ها طولانیه و اگر نه عین آب خوردن حل میشه و مثل گسسته پیچیدگی نداره ! این طبیعیه ¿ یا چون من منبع تستم فقط معلمه اینجوریه!!!!؟ مثلا حد ۱ به توان بی نهایت کافیه یکی از پایه کم کنی ضربدر توان کنی  خب این الان چه سختی داره که آوردنش تست کنکور !!!!!


  سلام داداش  نه واقعا برای منم راحته به نظرم حسابان سخت تر بود درست نمیگم؟؟؟؟؟ فصل 0 که اب خوردنه برای شما هم همینجوریه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mkh-ana

> سلام
> یک سوال داشتم دوستان
> من برای دیفرانسیل فقط جزوه معلم رو میخونم که توش تست های مختلف از جمله 94 و .... موجوده 
> فصل صفر رو که فقط چند قسمت کوچیکش رو درس داد الان حد و پیوستگیه ! 
> اما عجیبه برام   الان تو حد و پیوستگی فقط راه حل ها طولانیه و اگر نه عین آب خوردن حل میشه و مثل گسسته پیچیدگی نداره ! این طبیعیه ¿ یا چون من منبع تستم فقط معلمه اینجوریه!!!!؟
> مثلا حد ۱ به توان بی نهایت کافیه یکی از پایه کم کنی ضربدر توان کنی  خب این الان چه سختی داره که آوردنش تست کنکور !!!!!


دیفرانسیل آسون ترین و روتین ترین درس تو بین همه دروس ریاضی رشته ریاضیه به شرطی که تمرین داشته باشی و خوب مطلب بفهمی((که کار ساده ای هستش))

اما شما تو دروس ریاضی پایه و هندسه و گسسته واقعا هر چقدرم تسلط داشته باشین بازم ممکنه سوالاتی بدن که اصلا نتونین حل بکنین!!!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دیفرانسیل آسون ترین و روتین ترین درس تو بین همه دروس ریاضی رشته ریاضیه به شرطی که تمرین داشته باشی و خوب مطلب بفهمی((که کار ساده ای هستش))
> 
> اما شما تو دروس ریاضی پایه و هندسه و گسسته واقعا هر چقدرم تسلط داشته باشین بازم ممکنه سوالاتی بدن که اصلا نتونین حل بکنین!!!


به نظر شما کسی که رشته تجربیه و میخواد کنکور ریاضی بده کدوم مبحث ها رو میتونه از ریاضی بخونه که پیش نیاز و ... نداشته باشه و تست مستقیم از اون مبحث بیاد ؟

----------


## Mr. ARAD

هر درسی که واسش تمرین و حل مسأله کافی داری
آسونه 
 :Yahoo (1): 
...........
هر درسی هم که تمرین و حل مسألت کافی نباشه
هی سرش قر بزنی، سخته نمیفهمم و ...
واست سخت میشه
 :Yahoo (75): 
..................

----------


## GUST

> به نظر شما کسی که رشته تجربیه و میخواد کنکور ریاضی بده کدوم مبحث ها رو میتونه از ریاضی بخونه که پیش نیاز و ... نداشته باشه و تست مستقیم از اون مبحث بیاد ؟


اگر فقط توی درس ریاضی میپرسی تا این لحظه  که من درس دیفرانسیل رو گذروندم مباحث به شدت به هم متصل هست باید از اول فصل 1 شروع کنی به خوندن فصل صفر چرت و پرته درس دیفرانسیل آسون ترین درسیه که تو عمرم از اول دبیرستان دیدم ! حتی از ریاضی ۲ به نظرم آسون تره :\ گسسته به شرط یک منبع خوب میتونه آسون باشه اما دست طراح تو طرح سوال متنوع به شدت بازه ! فصل ۱ گسسته نسبتا سخت ! فصل ۲ نظریه اعداد سخت ترین مبحث ریاضیات هست ! مثلا قضیه فرما که یکی از معروف ترین قضایای گسسته هست ۱۰۰ صفحه اثبات داره فصل ۳ و۴ گسسته هم آسونه 
هندسه تحلیلی فصل ۱ متوسط فصل ۲ هم متوسط فصل ۳ هندسه هذلولی به گفته دوستان سخت و پر تست
خوبیت گسسته اینه که تنها پیش نیازش آنالیز ترکیبیه و السلام

----------


## GUST

> دیفرانسیل آسون ترین و روتین ترین درس تو بین همه دروس ریاضی رشته ریاضیه به شرطی که تمرین داشته باشی و خوب مطلب بفهمی((که کار ساده ای هستش))
> 
> اما شما تو دروس ریاضی پایه و هندسه و گسسته واقعا هر چقدرم تسلط داشته باشین بازم ممکنه سوالاتی بدن که اصلا نتونین حل بکنین!!!


از اول ورودم به دبیرستان تا به حال درسی به این منطقی و مشابهت تست ندیدم‌ :Yahoo (21): ||
طراح فقط اعداد رو عوض میکنه!!!!!

----------


## T!G3R

سلام اقای خندان
اگه میشه خواهشا این جواب سوال من رو تو اون تاپیکی که در مورد عدم اثبات دنباله گفتید بدید لطفا
با تشکر
 :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saeid97

خب شما ادم شاخی هستین  :Yahoo (76):  ( شوخی کردم)
رفع اسپم : لابد پایه قوی دارین

----------


## K0nkurii1111

الان این مشکل مطالعه ی دروسه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## GUST

> خب شما ادم شاخی هستین  ( شوخی کردم)
> رفع اسپم : لابد پایه قوی دارین


دیفرانسیل  پایه ای که نیاز داره در حد ابتداییه!!! مثل مخرج مشترک گرفتن ضرب کردن و جواب قدر مطلق چی میشه !

----------


## GUST

> الان این مشکل مطالعه ی دروسه


آخه گفتم شاید چون من منبع تست ندارم این توهم رو دارم !!!

----------


## GUST

> سلام داداش  نه واقعا برای منم راحته به نظرم حسابان سخت تر بود درست نمیگم؟؟؟؟؟ فصل 0 که اب خوردنه برای شما هم همینجوریه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


معلم ما فصل ۰ رو هورا کرد ! گفت چرت و پرته کسر متناوب اعشاری و کران بالا و کران پایین و ..رو درس داد اثبات هیچی درس نداد ! ما الان فصل ۱ هستیم
والا حسابان یه چیزی بود برای خودش !
دیفرانسیل بدبخت کرک و پرش ریخته !

----------


## GUST

> دیفرانسیل آسون ترین و روتین ترین درس تو بین همه دروس ریاضی رشته ریاضیه به شرطی که تمرین داشته باشی و خوب مطلب بفهمی((که کار ساده ای هستش))
> 
> اما شما تو دروس ریاضی پایه و هندسه و گسسته واقعا هر چقدرم تسلط داشته باشین بازم ممکنه سوالاتی بدن که اصلا نتونین حل بکنین!!!


مهندس خندان اینکه معلم اثبات های فصل صفر رو اصلا درس نداد و مستقیم رفت سراغ فصل ۱ مشکلی پیش نمیاد تو کنکور !!؟

----------


## mkh-ana

> مهندس خندان اینکه معلم اثبات های فصل صفر رو اصلا درس نداد و مستقیم رفت سراغ فصل ۱ مشکلی پیش نمیاد تو کنکور !!؟


نه بابا فوقش خیلی بخواد سوال بیاد یه سواله که احتمال خیلی زیاد هم نمیاد

----------


## daniad

دیفرانسیل پایه قوی میخواد که آسون باشه 
مثلا همین فصل 0 من که از الگو میزنم یه تستایی داره که واقعا سخته 
ولی اگه تمرین زیاد داشته باشی حله 
برای من در حال حاظر دیف بعد از هندسه 1 سخت ترین درس بوده (شاید مشکل از پایمه ) ولی دارم روزی 2 ساعت فقط دیف میخونم امیدوارم مسلط شم 
تا الان 3 بار فصل 0 تستاشو تو الگو زدم ولی هنوزم حس میکنم اون تسلطی که میخوامو ندارم و شاید تو آزمون نتیجه نگیرم 
در صورتی که تو گسسته و تحلیلی اصلا اینطور نیستم و با خوندن کمتر نتیجه بهتری میگیرم 
به علاوه اینکه خیلی هم یادم میره 
شایدم چون همش از کتاب میخونم اینجوریه 
نمیدونم 
ولی فعلا دارم انواع آزمون و خطا ها رو میکنم ببینم چطوری اوکی میشه

----------


## Egotist

چرا دیفرانسیل اینقد واسه من سخته پ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AmiR_KHD

*داداش شما فقط جزوه معلم رو خوندی...شما یه سر به کتاب تست بزن ببین چطوره؟؟ 

آسون کجا بود برادر من 

من خیلی سبز دارم...دبیر خوبی داریم ولی نمیدونم چرا حوصله دیفرانسیل رو ندارم و خوب نتیجه نمیگیرم.. 
* @mkh-ana

*آقای خندان روش پیشنهادی شما واسه خوندن دیفرانسیل چیه؟؟چه منبعی رو پیشنهاد میدید؟*

----------

